# May 2017 Winner (Wine)



## snowbear (Jun 9, 2017)

Congratulations to @jcdeboever for "Fine Wines."


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 9, 2017)

Congrats JC. I had a feeling this might be your nice work.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 9, 2017)

That's fine.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 9, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Congrats JC. I had a feeling this might be your nice work.





SquarePeg said:


> That's fine.



Thanks


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 10, 2017)

Congrats, great shot


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 10, 2017)

oldhippy said:


> Congrats, great shot


Thanks Ed!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 10, 2017)

Congratulations on the win, JC!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 10, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Congratulations on the win, JC!


Thanks Derrel!


----------



## limr (Jun 10, 2017)

Yay!!! Congrats, @jcdeboever !!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 10, 2017)

limr said:


> Yay!!! Congrats, @jcdeboever !!


Thanks sunshine.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 12, 2017)

gk fotografie said:


> Very recognizable after all your previous postings, so no surprize, congrats


Thanks....I think..,.


----------



## goooner (Jun 12, 2017)

Great shot, well deserved.


----------

